# will Corona kill my plans?



## 1submarine (Apr 28, 2020)

Hey there - I hope you all are well and healthy! I have a trip planned for later Australia this year, late September into early Octpber. I’m planning to travel to England & France, from the US. What are we thinking? Should I start thinking of canceling this trip? Or still too early to panic? I’m not normally indecisive, but hoping for a consensus opinion to help make my decision. I really, really want to take this trip. Thanks for your help!


----------



## 1submarine (Apr 28, 2020)

*well...*

Yeah, we decided to postpone the trip.

This is the best desicion at the moment - staying home sometimes much better


----------



## 1submarine (Apr 28, 2020)

*important addition*

Also, i highly recommend you guys stay home a bit longer that it's advised - the risk is everywhere...

I know maybe no one reads me, but still


----------



## Oliver Brown (May 9, 2020)

There is one that reads you! 
Thank you for cancel the trip and stay at home. You're protecting your family as well as all people you may meet during the trip.
Stay safe and wish you a great euro trip next year!


----------



## Bee2019 (Nov 7, 2019)

1submarine said:


> Hey there - I hope you all are well and healthy! I have a trip planned for later Australia this year, late September into early Octpber. I'm planning to travel to England & France, from the US. What are we thinking? Should I start thinking of canceling this trip? Or still too early to panic? I'm not normally indecisive, but hoping for a consensus opinion to help make my decision. I really, really want to take this trip. Thanks for your help!


I read you too &#128578; Well, i had plan to travel at may and now that plan is removed for August. I think you panic too early. All this with virus is overly and things must be better soon. Earth and life can not stop. Wish you all good luck and stay safe !


----------



## gratefulfrank (Nov 25, 2017)

Postponed it 100%. This pandemic sucks!


----------

